# One year old acts like new puppy



## pmohaver (Dec 1, 2011)

My Havanese is now one year old, but is still extremely playful, distractable, and at times seems just "out of control". When not overstimulated, he is calm, relaxed, and behaves fairly well. My question is about how long does this "puppy phase" last? Follow through on training is lost when he see another dog or person.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pmohaver said:


> My Havanese is now one year old, but is still extremely playful, distractable, and at times seems just "out of control". When not overstimulated, he is calm, relaxed, and behaves fairly well. My question is about how long does this "puppy phase" last? Follow through on training is lost when he see another dog or person.


Sounds like a perfectly normal one year old dog to me! Havanese actually settle down FASTER than some breeds (like Labradors!!!). Dogs aren't really mature until they are around 2 years old. Kodi was still very distractible at a year, despite intense training. He was in classes 3 days per week and I also worked with him at home daily. I also needed to walk him for an hour before classes for him to be settled enough that he could concentrate!!!. I saw a gradual settling between 1 year and 18 months, and by 2 he was MUCH less distractible.

Enjoy his puppiness... He'll be a "dog" for the next 15 years!


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm right there with you now.. I swear Gabby has become more active once she hit 1 years old than ever before and becomes easily distracted. She is very calm and well behaved, but I've lost control on the walks, she wants to run and chase and bark after anything that moves (NEVER like this before)... I'm getting a trainer to the house to help me because everything I tried isn't working... need the professionals to help get us back on the right track. It's like shes going through the "terrible twos" :frusty:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our Nellie is 2 and a half now,and she still acts like a puppy!I love it!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hi, yeah this is somewhat of an age thing. Adolescence is a time of upheaval with dogs.They are easily excited and quite often some of the things they once "knew" become unknown. With any training and playtime especially, it's important to interrupt the session and give them a minute to calm down . This sort of unchecked play and exuberance can become addictive and dogs can become "craaaazy" like my friend Anne says. She has written an excellent article on this if you want to check it out . http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/crazy-canines/


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think it all depends on the dog. I always got the passive pup in the liter, so my only wild one was Fred. He was passive, but hyper! He settled down at 1 years old. I always wore my guys out with hiking, so the puppy stage never seemed bad to me.


----------

